#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  API Class - php e ccr não conecta

## hermeson

Amigos, já baixei todos os exemplos possíveis, para conectar pela API do Mikrotik, tudo habilitado, porta configurada, e não conecta. Estou achando que pode ser incompatibilidade da versão do PHP com versao da CCR, será? 
PHP 5.3.29
RouterSO 6.37.1
Apache 
API php class 1.5

E aí alguma idéia? 

Tenho um servidor rodando php com Apache, e roda tudo ok. Menos conectar o Mikrotik pela API. 

Enviado via SM-G920I usando UnderLinux App

----------


## alexrock

Esta na nuvem ou local o servidor?

Enviado de meu GT-I9070 usando Tapatalk

----------


## hermeson

Pois é.. Depois de instalar o servidor local, funcionou. Eu tinha em um servidor online. Então acredito que seja a versao do PHP. Mas Valew 

Enviado via SM-G920I usando UnderLinux App

----------


## alexrock

A maioria das hospedagens bloqueiam. Ai somente vps.

Enviado de meu GT-I9070 usando Tapatalk

----------


## hermeson

Ah pod ser. Pq. Fiz tanto teste e nada. Mas Valew 

Enviado via SM-G920I usando UnderLinux App

----------

